# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC 307 : Un œil inquisiteur sur le jeu vidéo

## Guy Moquette

Comme le disait le poète dont le nom m'échappe… mais si, vous savez, l'autre, là, le grand. Ah ben flûte j'ai oublié son nom. Pas grave, j'ai oublié ce qu'il disait aussi, de toute façon. Il parlait du mois de novembre, du fait que ça caillait, que c'était gris et tout nul, pas comme le mois de mai. Bon c'était mieux dit que ça, mais vous saisissez l'idée, pas vrai ?

 Que faire, dès lors, au cours de ce tout nul mois de novembre ? Lire Canard PC, pardi. Et s'il ne vous fallait qu'une seule raison, c'est parce que vous y trouverez le test de *Dragon Age : Inquisition*, le dernier-né de la famille Bioware qui porte sur lui la lourde responsabilité de redorer le blason familial après que le cadet l'a tout salopé en 2011. Mais si rappelez-vous, cette année-là, il avait fait caca sur les paillassons des voisins et fait l'hélicoptère devant les fenêtres des mamies du quartier avant d'être emmené par les infirmiers psychiatriques. C'est dire si la tâche s'annonce délicate aujourd'hui.

 Nous ne sommes pas dupes, nous savons qu'il vous faut bien plus qu'une seule raison, alors que diriez-vous d'une autre fournée de tests ? *Call of Duty : Advanced Warfare*, avec de vrais morceaux de la statue de cire de Kevin Spacey dedans ? C'est possible. *Dungeon of the Endless*, l'excellent rogue-like échappé des studios Amplitude ? Pas de souci. *Lords of the Fallen*, le wannabe Dark Souls ? Ça marche. *Ultimate General : Gettysburg*, le chouette wargame dont l'IA fait frémir de plaisir ackboo ? Pas de problème. Un peu de simu' pour agrémenter tout cela ? On a du *Assetto Corsa* pour les amateurs de vroum et de gravier et du *IL-2 : Battle of Stalingrad* pour ceux qui veulent du flap-flap et de la neige en abondance.

 Peur de manquer ? Bande de goinfres. Mais on vous comprend, l'hiver arrive, il faut faire des réserves. Alors avec tout cela, on vous parle de l'avenir avec *Dirty Bomb*, *Kingdom Come : Deliverance* ou encore *Return of the Obra Dinn*, le nouveau jeu du créateur de Papers, Please, on consacre un *dossier* à *l'autocensure qui  règne dans le milieu du jeu vidéo*, on vous livre les témoignages de ceux qui sont revenus vivants de la *Paris Games Week*, on salue les efforts photoshopesques des candidats au formidablement débile *concours "Cross-Covers"* et on se gausse devant l'âge d'or du *Doom-Like* et les plus improbables créations qu'il a engendrées dans un *dossier Rétro* de quatre pages. Tout ceci en plus de la console et des rubriques habituelles, naturellement. C'est à se demander comment tout ça tient dans 80 pages.

 Disponible à partir du 15 novembre 2014 dans les kiosques et aux alentours de février 2019 sur la table de la salle d'attente de votre médecin généraliste.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Naity

Je conseil à tout le monde d'acheter ce CPC en plusieurs exemplaires pour pouvoir toucher et encadrer les résultats du concours crossover  :Cigare:

----------


## fasciste_de_merde

No one expects the Spanish inquisition !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

4 pages sur les doom-like.
Vendu.

Ducon en prendra 15.

----------


## znokiss

> 4 pages sur les doom-like.
> Vendu.
> 
> Ducon en prendra 15.


 ducon n'en prendra pas : y'a un "-like" en trop.

----------


## Raijin

" redorer le blason familial après que le cadet l'ait tout salopé en 2011"
Après que + indicatif.

----------


## labafe

et les petits jeunes du carnet consoles, ils nous parlent de quoi?

----------


## Maria Kalash

De Shin Megami Tensei et de Fantasia.

----------


## xrogaan

Y aura-t-il un mot sur le caca qu'est assassin's creed: unity? Dans le style: "Une fois encore, les titres AAA tirent vers le bas."

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dans le 308 du 1er décembre.

----------


## deverdeb

Il est là ! Le gentil facteur vient de me l'apporter.
Il était emballé dans un "joli" plastique gris opaque...
Quelque chose a-t-il changé ? Où est passé ce retard habituel ? Ce plastique transparent qui permettait de subir le regard inquisiteur de la petite vieille d'en face devant cette couverture de mauvais goût ?

Là, pas possible de me plaindre, de râler et, finalement, de m'extasier sur le magazine enfin arrivé...
C'était mieux avant, lorsque, telle une jolie fille, il savait se faire attendre, désirer et me permettait de poster ici mon désarrois.
Pffff... tout se perd !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais, je sais pas si vous avez changé le distributeur ou si Casque a fait ses gros sourcils à l'ancien, mais ça faisait longtemps qu'il n'était pas arrivé le 15 dans ma boîte.
Bien ouéj'.

----------


## xrogaan

Le facteur passe le samedi en France ? Qu'elle bande de pourris en belgique  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Grosse déception pour Dark Souls 2. J'en espérais quelque chose  :Emo: .

----------


## R_K

Vous êtes sûrs de la date de la bataille de Gettysburg ?  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> " redorer le blason familial après que le cadet l'ait tout salopé en 2011"
> Après que + indicatif.


Source le gorafi  :;): 

J'avais pas vu une telle shitstorm pour GORAFI depuis pain au chocolat / chocolatine

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'avais pas vu une telle shitstorm pour GORAFI depuis pain au chocolat / chocolatine


Pourquoi APRES 
Ce débat est toujours vif.
Enfin débat...
.. Tout le monde sait que Chocolatine ça n'existe pas.

----------


## Aramchek

> Vous êtes sûrs de la date de la bataille de Gettysburg ?


Quoi ta jamais entendu parler de la 2éme guerre civile américaine dans les années 60 entre les Hippies et les Républicains ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lyrad

Wow en effet, déjà dans ma BAL. C'est cool =)

----------


## scriba

> Grosse déception pour Dark Souls 2. J'en espérais quelque chose .


AlexduQuebec trouve ça bien

http://youtu.be/xNIdg4CJ1Fk

 ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Le dossier des doomlikes est sensass.

----------


## Sunomis

Comment  ? Pas de pastille absurde et inutile ? Pas de jeu de mot vaseux sous le titre ? Canard PC, vous me devez deux vannes.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Si si, le jeu de mot sous le titre est caché par la main, c'est tout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si si, le jeu de mot sous le titre est caché par la main, c'est tout.


A quand un dossier sur l'auto-censure dans les magazines de jeux vidéo ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Chut.  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est urgent:
http://fr.ulule.com/2dark/
(jusqu'au Samedi 22/11, manque moins de 2000€)
Vous pouvez mettre ce post à un meilleur endroit, si vous voulez.

----------


## Higgins

Je l'ai placé dans l'un des deux topics dédiés. J'espère que c'était le bon!

----------


## Jaycie

Ah ben ça fait plaisir de recevoir rapidement son magazine en Belgique quand même ! ^^

Sortie samedi, dans ma boite hier, c'est du bon ça. J'espère que votre nouveau routeur restera au même niveau de ponctualité et d'efficacité.

----------


## Crealkiller

Toujours pas reçu dans le finistère, un problème de routage connus dans le coin?

----------


## Naity

Youhou, recu hier en allemagne. Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas recu le mag aussi vite (mois d'une semaine après la publi). Bien joué les gens.

Et merci d'avoir publié tant de super crossovers dans le mag. Si vous voulez utiliser plus de paints à l'avenir pour illustrer des articles sur le fromage, n'hésitez pas  :;):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Pareil reçu en temps en en heure cette fois-ci, après 4 mois chaotiques.
Cool.

J'ai lu le dossier sur l'auto-censure : c'est sympa, mais je sais pas, 4 pages, j'ai l'impression que c'est juste une introduction. Et finalement à part multiplier les exemples, je n'ai pas trop vu ce qu'il voulait dire, ce dossier. Bon, ça devait être moi qui ne devait pas être dans le truc.

Pour le reste ben toujours très bon comme d'habitude. L'équipe actuelle est vraiment géniale quand même : Boulon en rédac' chef, je n'imagine même pas quelqu'un d'autre, et puis les rédacteurs testeurs avec chacun leur style qu'on reconnait vraiment bien ; la rubrique d'Yvan ; le hardware de Fishbone ; l'encart console... Ca fait lèche cul, je sais, mais fallait que je le dise : je trouve que le mag' a trouvé un super équilibre, et qu'il est vraiment plaisant à lire.
Je me suis réabonné du coup, je suis faible (et pauvre).

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## M.Rick75

> Pareil reçu en temps en en heure cette fois-ci, après 4 mois chaotiques.
> Cool.
> 
> J'ai lu le dossier sur l'auto-censure : c'est sympa, mais je sais pas, 4 pages, j'ai l'impression que c'est juste une introduction. Et finalement à part multiplier les exemples, je n'ai pas trop vu ce qu'il voulait dire, ce dossier. Bon, ça devait être moi qui ne devait pas être dans le truc.


Pas désagréable à lire, les différents exemples au fil des années et des jeux mais j'ai aussi eu cette sensation de truc pas abouti, laissé en plan.

----------


## Crealkiller

Si demain j'ai pas reçu mon CPC, je préviens, je pête une SANDALE.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Sapristi saucisse !
Me voila fort réjoui de voir deux de mes Œuvres d'Art en tête des crossovers "qui n'ont pas gagnés mais qu'on aime bien quand même".
Joie bonheur et volupté !  ::):

----------


## Crealkiller

Ok, SANDALE!

----------


## Gigax

> Pareil reçu en temps en en heure cette fois-ci, après 4 mois chaotiques.
> Cool.
> 
> J'ai lu le dossier sur l'auto-censure : c'est sympa, mais je sais pas, 4 pages, j'ai l'impression que c'est juste une introduction. Et finalement à part multiplier les exemples, je n'ai pas trop vu ce qu'il voulait dire, ce dossier. Bon, ça devait être moi qui ne devait pas être dans le truc.
> 
> Pour le reste ben toujours très bon comme d'habitude. L'équipe actuelle est vraiment géniale quand même : Boulon en rédac' chef, je n'imagine même pas quelqu'un d'autre, et puis les rédacteurs testeurs avec chacun leur style qu'on reconnait vraiment bien ; la rubrique d'Yvan ; le hardware de Fishbone ; l'encart console... Ca fait lèche cul, je sais, mais fallait que je le dise : je trouve que le mag' a trouvé un super équilibre, et qu'il est vraiment plaisant à lire.
> Je me suis réabonné du coup, je suis faible (et pauvre).


Je suis assez d'accord, j'aurais bien aimé avoir un dossier un peu plus conséquent.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ok, SANDALE!




Je pense que tu connais la procédure mais au cas où :

1) Ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...lettres/page86
2) Si tout est normal de notre côté, passe gueuler un coup à ton bureau de poste.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Un mot au passage pour dire qu'en Irlande, je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière dans un délai tout à fait raisonnable, alors que ces trois derniers mois c'était devenu très aléatoire (avec beaucoup plus de retard que dans les temps) ; espérons que ça durera.

----------


## Crealkiller

> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/3401898489.gif
> 
> Je pense que tu connais la procédure mais au cas où :
> 
> 1) Ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...lettres/page86
> 2) Si tout est normal de notre côté, passe gueuler un coup à ton bureau de poste.


Oui oui j'ai déjà fait la demande, merci, j'attendais juste ce lundi comme dernier espoir de le recevoir avant de faire la demande.

----------

